# August 22/23 Scouting Trip



## dertiedawg (Jul 15, 2009)

Getting the list together of all who will make it to the August 22/23 trip.  So far It's Russ (RVGuy) and me.  I won't make it to the July trip so we can get a report from Ron, Russ and Dana, and work from there.  I think Russ plans to make both trips.

List updated 8/20
THE LIST
RVGuy (Russ) confirmed
dertiedawg (Vin) confirmed
kr983 (Kevin) confirmed
cheezeball231 (Chad)
visioncasting confirmed
gobbleinwoods confirmed
madsnooker89
Papa Bear (Dana Young) confirmed
7Mag Hunter (Doug) + BIL confirmed
pnome (Joe) confirmed
olhippie (Ian) confirmed
ed'sboy

and the list keeps growing... looks like we will have a good sized group...
Lost one!!  Hope things get better for ya!!


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 15, 2009)

I should be able to, need to check work!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 15, 2009)

toddboucher said:


> I should be able to, need to check work!!!


We'll count you in for now, just let us know if you will have to work.
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good deal y'all mark the spots...  We'll try to get another one in play the weekend before Bow Opener too


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you guys had a great scouting weekend, mine was spent at Stone Mountain with my family, we had a great time.  

For those that have indicated they would make it to the Aug 22/23 scouting trip, I have added you to the list (see first post in this thread).  I apologize if I missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you to the list.  

Pnome (Joe) will you be coming in Aug to guard the camp again? 

Dana, will you and your lovely spouse Patti be meeting us on this next trip too?

Cheezeball (Chad), glad you will be making it to the Aug trip, be great if you can spearhead the scouting with Dana if he will make it and have some areas in mind where we should start based on what you saw this past weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey D'Dawg...

Glad you had a good'n at Stone Mtn with the Family!

We had a good time up on FS 296...

I will miss the 8/22 and 23 trip... (Family Thang Ma'Sef)... 

I'll be there for the last Scout trip (weekend before bow opener) even if its just me and Cheeseball 

I am getting me a Bear this year!!!

D'Dawg - invite "olhippie", he is a HOOT!

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 29, 2009)

chad that's cheatin... sposed to be ruffin it


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 29, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll be there for the last Scout trip (weekend before bow opener) even if its just me and Cheeseball
> 
> I am getting me a Bear this year!!!
> 
> ...


olhippie... you comin?!?!
Ron I will be there for the last scout trip before opener... I'm a get me a bear this year too!!  Plenty of help for the draggin.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jul 29, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> chad that's cheatin... sposed to be ruffin it



I ruffed it for two years while I rebuilt Grandmoms house. Now I'm just lovin livin in Gods Country with my best friend and her bear.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 30, 2009)

we'll most likely make it


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good deal y'all... I am gonna collapse the "2nd of FS 296" thread into this one...  

Everyone start hooking up with Vin (dertiedawg) here... 

We'll start another thread after this trip for the weekend before Bow Opener... 

See you in the woods!

Ron

PS - Cheeseball, give Miss Page a hug for me!


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 30, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> we'll most likely make it



Gotcha, crossbreed will try to make this one too!


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 30, 2009)

cheezeball, thats a nice buddy you got there


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jul 30, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> cheezeball, thats a nice buddy you got there



Thanks She's great, she sticks right by me except when Ron starts cooking. Then she's not my dog anymore.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope we get some like these this season!!


----------



## kr983 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good work Chad!


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 31, 2009)

Dang we even have a licensed guide comming cool! maybe he can find it in his hart to help one of our disabled sportsman get one for free! just a thought. seeing as we do this for free to get old and new friends together. and we do it so all can enjoy the company of other sportsmen.

This is not to knock you chad! It's just we do this every year so we don't have to pay for a hunt and we can meet new friends.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jul 31, 2009)

Let me know when ya'll are up and I'll do what I can. The more time in the woods the better. I have as much fun seeing someone else get something as getting one myself. I figured that out a long time ago fishing with kids LOL.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 31, 2009)

This is the closed thread from the July Scoutng trip...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=368658

See y'all soon!

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 1, 2009)

Add me to the Aug scouting trip....Had to wimp out of the July
camp out because of a business trip....
 I WILL make the Aug meeting/camp.......


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 2, 2009)

Great!!  You've been added.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like y'all will have some fun...  I'll be thinkin about you...


----------



## pnome (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to try to make this one too.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 3, 2009)

Few more signed on.  Looks to be a nice group.  Will firm up plans this weekend and send out an email to all on the list.  Don't forget your fishing poles and rimfires, its open season for small game.  Squirrel, hog and coyote.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 4, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Few more signed on.  Looks to be a nice group.  Will firm up plans this weekend and send out an email to all on the list.  Don't forget your fishing poles and rimfires, its open season for small game.  Squirrel, hog and coyote.



NICE...  Sorry I am gonna miss this one...   

Oh well, I'll be at the next one    

Ron


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 4, 2009)

if i can get me some camping stuff together i would like to join you all..if that ok..


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 5, 2009)

nx95240 said:


> if i can get me some camping stuff together i would like to join you all..if that ok..



Absolutely!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 5, 2009)

nx95240 said:


> if i can get me some camping stuff together i would like to join you all..if that ok..



Sure...  You can have my spot since I can't be there 

See you on the next strip 

Ron


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 5, 2009)

I may have some firewood for ya'll. The storm that killed the pond took a couple trees down across the street in the little food plot. I'm gonna go over there with the tractor if the rain holds out.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 5, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> I may have some firewood for ya'll. The storm that killed the pond took a couple trees down across the street in the little food plot. I'm gonna go over there with the tractor if the rain holds out.



That would be great. Appreciate it.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be off on friday the 21st if any of ya'll want to come up early friday.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 7, 2009)

I am going to try to get to the camping area early Friday
afternoon.....Has a camping area been identified yet ????


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm ready. Went to the Dr and got the all important poison ivy meds. I figured I'd have it by the 16th . I also got my pond fixed but all them nice fish are gone.


----------



## josh chatham (Aug 8, 2009)

good luck to you guys!! you shouldnt have any trouble finding any bear!  We are covered up with them up here.  ive already seen 4 this year... well really 7 bc one of those has 3 little cubs with her.  but good luck to you guys!!


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw 4 bears in the area yesterday evening. also saw one hog and 2 rattlesnakes on hwy 75 last night.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 8, 2009)

as far as the camp area I would like to change it to the chattahoochee wma because thats where I believe we ought to bow hunt. anyone have any objections?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 8, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> as far as the camp area I would like to change it to the chattahoochee wma because thats where I believe we ought to bow hunt. anyone have any objections?



No Objections here, but can we hunt it for Muzzleloader?


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 8, 2009)

no we can't


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 9, 2009)

I will not be makeing it to this scouting trip. in light of what has happend in my family I need to be here for them. sorry guys!


----------



## olhippie (Aug 9, 2009)

...The olhippie will be there. Heck I ought to qualify for handicapped based on my acid flashbacks and advanced age! I'm fortunate to sit up and take nourishment. The good LORD makes me feel like a favored son, just to be able to get out in the woods this time of year!

...I'll try to get up there Friday afternoon. Stay in touch with get together contact info....By the way I know that Chad is being truthful when he says he enjoys watching kids catch fish as much as catching them himself. I personally watched him having a ball with Kevin and I catching some beautiful trout from his pond. I count as kid too, since I'm legitimately in my second childhood...Ian


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like y'all will have a Great time!!!

Save me a Bear!!!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 10, 2009)

Dana, where in the Chattahoochie WMA will we set up camp?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 10, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ...The olhippie will be there.




Whooo Hoooo, we got another one boyz!!


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 10, 2009)

there are several different areas available but somewhere along the river I have a couple places in mind along the main rd if we can get in there early on friday i am sure we can get one of the big spots.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 10, 2009)

I am going to try to get up there around noon Friday...Just let me
know where the preferred spots are, and maybe I can get there to claim one for us......


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 10, 2009)

get with me when you get close in and i will meet you. 706-200-6804


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 10, 2009)

Will do...I hope to leave Paulding County before 10:00 AM
Friday...That should put me up there before noon....


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 11, 2009)

roger that.


----------



## toddboucher (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll let ya know if I can still make it or not, hunting a new piece of land in Hall county and need time to figure it out. This year after being forced to start a new job my free-time has been cut. To make this worst looks like I'm working bow-opener.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 11, 2009)

you hunting a club in hall county or some private land?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 12, 2009)

toddboucher said:


> looks like I'm working bow-opener.



DOHHHH!!!!  I can cover that new piece of land for you on bow opener if you need me too!!


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello all, Dana, glad to see you still alive. I might try to join Sat morning. Have company picnic in the afternoon. 

Dana, are there more bears on Chattahoochee than Swallow Creek? I know of one bear line the DNR ran this summer in Swallow Creek and heard it got hit good.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 14, 2009)

ed'sboy said:


> Hello all, Dana, glad to see you still alive. I might try to join Sat morning. Have company picnic in the afternoon.
> 
> Dana, are there more bears on Chattahoochee than Swallow Creek? I know of one bear line the DNR ran this summer in Swallow Creek and heard it got hit good.



Hope you can make it!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 14, 2009)

I plan to hunting BP but not archery...Since we can't hunt bears
with black powder guns on the Chattahoochee WMA, where is a
good spot to scout from our camp next weekend...I plan to DL
some topos of the area...I do have a few spots in mind on the Chatt
Forest that borders the WMA, between Vogle and Brasstown Bald??


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 14, 2009)

we probably ought to camp at our ususal camping spot and split up from there.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 14, 2009)

How many other BP hunters ???


----------



## olhippie (Aug 14, 2009)

...I'll be hunting black powder too. I won't be hunting archery. I've got a gator tag I'm going to try and fill with a big critter, in September.

...I'd like to scout the National forest where we'll be able to hunt black powder in season....Ian


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 14, 2009)

BP here,  unless I get mine with Chad in Sept.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope to hunt bp if I can pick one up before then.  Will be up for bow season too.  If I dont get a bp, I will hunt that week with bow too. Dana, where should we set up camp, nfr 296? I plan to be up there friday night.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Bear vs Corn*

A good one got in my corn and made a mess of it. I watched him for about 10 minutes. I think he ate to much though. He threw up some of his meal


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 15, 2009)

that would be nice to have that problem.....


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 15, 2009)

If you guys are going to 296 and someone has a chain saw that runs bring it and I'll get ya'll you fire wood. I thought the tractor would bust them trees that fell above my foodplots but they got bigger as I got closer. We can make a few cuts and load it with the tractor then just burnem into smaller pieces at the camp. I do plan on stopping in for some camp fire visits but my chainsaw wont start ,primerball problems.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 15, 2009)

me and hunter went out this evening and saw 1 bear about 200 lbs and 14 hogs.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll bring my chainsaw  Chad


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheezball, how big are the trees ?????
I got saws ...14", 20" and 28" bars.....
Just let me know......


----------



## pnome (Aug 15, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> *14 hogs.*


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> me and hunter went out this evening and saw 1 bear about 200 lbs and 14 hogs.



do you shoot any?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 16, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> me and hunter went out this evening and saw 1 bear about 200 lbs and 14 hogs.



Where about?  Near where we will be scouting this weekend?


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 16, 2009)

no the hogs were on private land but the bear was on chattahoochee wma


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like this is the one to be at!!!  Y'all mark a good spot for this brother - will yah 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2009)

I am coming for the scouting trip.  My SIL has access to a cabin in Hiawassee and is going to be there this weekend so I am going to stay there.   Sleeping on the ground sounds like fun but. . . .

I am unfamiliar with the area.  Or it has been 20 years since I frequented the area so someone give me a meeting place on either Friday afternoon to find you or Sat morning.   I should or could be there Friday by early afternoon.   

I have ATT cell service so don't know if it works well there.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 17, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am coming for the scouting trip.  My SIL has access to a cabin in Hiawassee and is going to be there this weekend so I am going to stay there.   Sleeping on the ground sounds like fun but. . . .
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the area.  Or it has been 20 years since I frequented the area so someone give me a meeting place on either Friday afternoon to find you or Sat morning.   I should or could be there Friday by early afternoon.
> 
> I have ATT cell service so don't know if it works well there.



Coming from Hiawassee, take 17/75 south and take a right on 180.  Take a right on Forest Road 296 and take it to the end which is the campsite. Don't forget your rimfire or muzzleloader, both are legal for small game and you can take Hog, Squirrel or Coyote with it this weekend.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 17, 2009)

me and the wife went out this evening. I sat her in one field while I checked another. she watched a sow bear and 2 cubs for over 30 min when i came back to get her and they were still in the field we watched them some more from about 20yds and finally left them standing in the field I don't think they knew we were there.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 17, 2009)

Aight boyz, who is bringing what.  I have a small stove and enough propane for the weekend.  Will try to bring a small charcoal grill if I can get my hands on one and some firewood.  We can all meet up at Forest road 296, if it is already occupied continue east on 180 and turn right on 292, we can set up camp there.


----------



## Jighead (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys, just letting you know I saw a big sow with 2 cubs, and a loner, I'm guessing a male about 150-175 lbs this afternoon while looking for hogs, and they were on Chattahoochee WMA.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 18, 2009)

OK I am off friday i can meet up and take a group in around lunch or before but I have to leave there by 3 pm to make it to hunters gokart race. let me know how many can and wants to meet up around noon in cleveland or helen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2009)

About what time will the scouting party start on Sat morning?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 18, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About what time will the scouting party start on Sat morning?


Would like to start early, when it is coolest, maybe take a mid day break and rest or hunt a stand when it's warmest and then scout the rest of the afternoon/early evening. Dana, what time is best for you on Sat morning?


----------



## pnome (Aug 18, 2009)

I can bring whatever, just let me know what's needed.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 18, 2009)

I will bring a folding table too.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got to work all weekend!


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 18, 2009)

It will be in the afternoon before I can get there hunter has a football game at 9 am.


----------



## JWilson (Aug 18, 2009)

Where will yall be scouting this weekend I not looking for an location but a general area. I will be up hunting hogs this weekend I may stop by


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 18, 2009)

we will be around hwy 180 on forest service rd 296 at the end, some of us may come back to the chattahoochee and scout a little in that area.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope to get to the campsite on 296 around noon on Friday...
I will call Dana when I get close...
I also have a small stove, propane, lanterns ect....


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 19, 2009)

Allright everyone I am going to start a new thread with directions to the camping area. Please post and let us know who plans to be there.


----------



## olhippie (Aug 19, 2009)

...I plan on getting there Friday afternoon...Ian


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be there before noon....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 19, 2009)

Woo Hoo...


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 20, 2009)

Fellas, we have 6 confirmed for this weekend.  Messages sent to all listed on the first post of this thread. If you will be there please let us know. Ron where is that honey hole (fishing spot) you and olhippie found.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone coming on this trip know how to butcher a hog and/or have the utensils needed to butcher one?


----------



## pnome (Aug 21, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Does anyone coming on this trip know how to butcher a hog and/or have the utensils needed to butcher one?



I do. Don't worry.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 21, 2009)

pnome said:


> I do. Don't worry.



Diagrams and a Kodi-Pak...

Joe is always prepared!!!

Hey Joe where you goin with that HOG in your hands... 

Post some pics y'all 

Can I get a Heck Yeah!!!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 21, 2009)

*heck yeah!!*


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like we have 10 confirmed, some just scouting and some camping too.  Ian is already on the way.  Im leaving work now.  SEE YOU BOYZ UP THERE!!  HOOO WEEEE!!!!


----------



## pnome (Aug 21, 2009)

Leaving now.  Be there in about an hour and a half or so.  Gotta stop for groceries.


----------



## kr983 (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't be able to make it this weekend. I had some work come up and I am going to have to attend some events this weekend. Hope you find some good stuff!


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 22, 2009)

Russ (RVGUY) and me took an evening stand for hogs. Russ had a bear walk up to within 40yrds of him. We also got a few bear pics on his trail cam with my house in the background. Mabey he'll be nice and post them here once he gets the downed tree out of his driveway.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a great time this weekend.  saw some great sign. Like Chad Said, I had about a 150lber sneak up behind me about 40yards away and walk up the ridge. I, of course forgot all about the hogs.

He definately knows where they are.

I'll be interested to hear about the "Death March"  Dawg,Pnome, and Ol. Hippe completed from Brasstown down to Camp...

Met some great guys at camp.

And last but not least....Chads:  Who's There Bear from his backyard.  Note his house in the background.
This guy came out about 1hr after we put out Chads homemade Bear attractant.....it sure works good.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

The "Death March" was indeed brutal for pnome, Hippe, Dawg
and Gobblinwoods"...Dana and I had to pick 2 of them up off the
road on 292....Won't say which two....
One of the "survivors " did indicate they abandoned the "scouting
mode" of the day, and went directly into the "SURVIVAL MODE
..

It WAS very brutal day....Kudos to those guys for even attempting
the march.....
Hats off to pnome for his navigation skills......Thank the LORD for
a good GPS.....
You folks missed a great weekend...pnome also grills a mean
Pork Chop !!!!! pics will follow !!!!


----------



## VisionCasting (Aug 23, 2009)

*Thanks to all*

Had a great time with you guys this weekend.  Really enjoyed meeting each of you.  Sorry I had to bug out early and didn't get to hear about the "death march".  Even the two that bailed get a big thumbs up in my book for just trying it.  

I love that bear photo over Chad's homemade attractant.  I am going to be sure to try that recipe this year.  Can't wait for the opener to get back up there and find me a big ol' bear!

This is part of what I appreciate most about GON - the chance to meet some good folks and share huntin' tips.  

God bless y'all.

VisionCasting (Matt)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Good to meet you as well Matt...

I will let Dawg, Hippie, Gobblininwoods and pnome fill in the details
of their "scouting trip"(aka Death March)....
Those are TOUGH mountains !!!!

I am glad you and I took an easier (and shorter) trek...I did a bit
more scouting Sun AM and found some good Bear, and deer sign
in some really good hardwoods fairly close to our camp.. 

Had a GREAT cookout Sat night with fantastic weather...

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to sharing
camp with you all again....Not one bad apple in the bunch....Really
a great bunch of guys !!!!

Already got the wife on the lookout for ingredients for Danas 
"Secret Bear Attractant"..
Mums the word !!!!


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

for the guys in camp Friday night:   Knock Knocks Brother was caught.........I ain't swimming in Miami

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/27/u...&en=0f939dd755c6165e&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&e


----------



## VisionCasting (Aug 23, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> for the guys in camp Friday night:   Knock Knocks Brother was caught.........I ain't swimming in Miami
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/27/u...&en=0f939dd755c6165e&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&e



WOAH!    OLHIPPIE, you better get out there and get one even bigger!  Just make sure to bring a friend to hold you down again.  Loved the stories on Friday night.  Good times.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

That thing would eat Ian in one bite

http://www.reelschematic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=305&Itemid=28


----------



## olhippie (Aug 23, 2009)

.....What a wonderful weekend trip! Surviving the trip down Georgia's tallest mountain from 4300 ft. down to 2300 ft. using no trail, bush whacking all the way, was an incredible feat for all of us! Had any of us known how arduous the trip would be, I doubt any would have tried it.

....I made it down to forest service road 292, still another 1/2 to 3/4 miles (I think) from our base camp at service road 296. My old 67 year old left leg gave out on me, I was blessed to have gotten that far! The first four hours went well for me, but then my knee buckled on the downhill grade and all went sour, and painful, after that for me.

...The young fellows got all they could handle too. Coming down that mountain through 6 miles of wilderness is really for the fellows ready for the "Iron Man" competition. Ask the fellows how thier legs felt afterward. Hey it's all behind us now. I'm ready to kill a bear, but not so far up that mountain! Dana was feeling pretty sure he'd have to send out the search crews when he heard where we'd gone!

....Pnome, THANK GOD, really knows his stuff with the GPS. We had very little straying from what was an incredibly thick and treacherous trail, elst we'd have encountered impassable cliff drop offs! Thanks Pnome for your persevering efforts, and the same to all my companions on the trek. Sir Edmund Hillary had colder going yes, but he could see where he was going, and didn't have to beat his was through bush,bramble, and blow down tangle, all the way.

....WE saw plenty of bear sign along the way but I doubt any of us want to shoot a bear up so far on the mountain, since short of a helicopter with a long drop rope, getting the critter out would be life threatening!

....At the camp site. I brought snack crackers and canned soup, the other fellows fed me pork chops supreme, bratwurst, and more. Great eats, absolutely delicious for starving survivors! Great fun, great adventure, and great outdoors men to share it with! I'm looking forward to our upcoming hunts..Ian


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I will let Dawg, Hippie, Gobblininwoods and pnome fill in the details
> of their "scouting trip"(aka Death March)....



The gps tracking details...

Total distance to FS292: 5.1 miles
Total distance to camp: 6.4 miles

Altitude at start: 4307 ft
Altitude at FS292: 2125 ft
Altitude of camp: 2516 ft

Total duration to 292: 5h 23m
Total to camp: 6h 26m








Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2009)

death march   I laugh at you.  Is that all the mountain has to offer?  

Taking a squirrel off that 'hill' might be too much for a lesser group then we had.   Three very good and knowledgeable men to be on a bush wack with.   As not many steps were made without having to wack a bush out of your way to take another step.

As stated lots of sign: yellow jacket nests torn apart, logs ripped apart for grubs, the white acorns were hit hard, rocks overturned, scat, a couple beds and very safe areas for the bears to be.   I can tell you how to get there if anyone is interested.  Guide service is going to be very costly, too costly I imagine.  

Waiting for pics from dawg too.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

That trip ain't for the faint of heart or body !!!!!

Quite a feat !!!!!!
Congrats again to all !!!!!


----------



## VisionCasting (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, I don't envy you gents.  That looks like one heck of a Saturday afternoon walk.  Pnome, it's a good thing you were geared up!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dang and to think I missed that...  

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 23, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Had a great time this weekend.  saw some great sign. Like Chad Said, I had about a 150lber sneak up behind me about 40yards away and walk up the ridge. I, of course forgot all about the hogs.
> 
> He definately knows where they are.
> 
> ...



Shooter or not a shooter?

Ron


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 24, 2009)

glad ya'll had a great time sorry I missed it! going to try to make it for bow opener


----------



## olhippie (Aug 24, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Shooter or not a shooter?
> 
> Ron


At my age I'd take that bear, don't know if I'd ever have another chance at one. It looks like he'd make the legal size limit. Not a big trophy animal , but he'd be a trophy for me..


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 24, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Shooter or not a shooter?
> 
> Ron



He's a shooter. He was only 270 yards from my tractor so he's a shooter for sure. I'd say he'll be close to 150, he would be bigger if he could keep that corn down. He made such a pig of himself in my food plot that he threw up what looked like two gallons of creamed corn


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 24, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> death march   I laugh at you.  Is that all the mountain has to offer?
> .



Hey that was just practice. You guy have earned your props but you only have your down hill badge's.. Real men start at Bob's Creek and go up that hill right Dana. Now thats a DEATH MARCH. It will take about 12hrs for that one. 
Joe I like the map you guys did it right I always leave a vehicle on Bob Creek rd AKA 292


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

*When someone tells you to "take a hike!"...*

there tellin you to go where we went this weekend. From the top of the tallest mountain in Georgia descending 2,300 feet in 6.5 miles. The four of us hiking through the woods was like a scene right out of "Deliverance", and at one point when we found sasquatch's primary residence (photos to come this afternoon)... we were beginning to wonder just how accurate Tom Biscardi's (legendary Big Foot hunter) claims were. With the absence of the "Dueling Banjos" we trekked on in search of the mysterious black bear.  We found lots of bear and hog sign but as previously noted, none of this area is very good for hunting as the trip out draggin several hundred pounds of dead weight would not be easy. We went in with hopes of finding a hidden honey hole that few knew about and came out knowing we each succeeded at a very difficult task. Did we find our honey hole... no.  But we did eliminate an area off of our map for the next scouting and hunting trip. Saturday evening I took a road trip with Dana and went through the Chattahoochie WMA looking for a good place to start in the morning.  Dana has a great amount of knowledge about the Georgia Mountains and hunting Black Bear up there. Everyone at camp had plans for Sunday and left early in the day so I trekked into the Chattahoochie WMA alone and armed with the determination to find some bear sign that would be somewhat accessible. At the first logging road, I was hot on the trail of a decent sized hog on his way to the food plot.  The tracks were fresh but likely from an hour or so before I got there. As I eased up to the edge of the field with the wind in my face, I had hoped I would find him with his head down, feasting on the browse. But... it appeared he may have already gotten his fill and snuck off for a nap in the thick brush. As I made my way up the second logging trail, it was apparant that this trail offered a greater chance of finding my quarry as I found tracks almost immediately. None of the tracks were huge in size but these were fresh too.  Definitely from earlier in the morning. Some of the tracks closer to the food plot showed evidence of a sow with cubs as these prints were very small, some of the smallest bear tracks I have seen.  A saw one fawn that still had his camo pattern on, but did not "see" any bear or hog. I am now looking forward to the next scouting trip. Knowing that the group of guys I met up there... most for the first time and some several... are a great bunch makes the anticipation of the next trip that much sweeter. Great to meet you all and I will post the few pics that I have later this afternoon.
Vin


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> Hey that was just practice. You guy have earned your props but you only have your down hill badge's.. Real men start at Bob's Creek and go up that hill right Dana. Now thats a DEATH MARCH. It will take about 12hrs for that one.
> Joe I like the map you guys did it right I always leave a vehicle on Bob Creek rd AKA 292



The portion of the trip between 292 and 296 was the easiest part of the trip, a mountain man like yourself surely can handle the full trip, so why leave a car on 292?  Im ready for the trip up, its definitely easier on the knees, harder on the muscles but easier on the joints. A must for the cooler weather though, lets do it in January!!


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> lets do it in January!!



Insanity.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

they must have picked up some of that mountian crack to be talking like that.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> they must have picked up some of that mountian crack to be talking like that.


Ahh yes!!  Good old Mountain Crack!! It is very addictive. This here is God's country, want to meet him, take the trip with me!!


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 24, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Ahh yes!!  Good old Mountain Crack!! It is very addictive. This here is God's country, want to meet him, take the trip with me!!



LOL


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll take that trip, how about we just use a compass.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> I'll take that trip, how about we just use a compass.


We can do that, that is mostly what I used this weekend. Had my GPS running in case Joe's broke down or I got separated from the group (or in case Joe didn't know what the heck he was doing).  Three of us had GPS units but we did the trip it just right, one man navigate and the rest of us followed. Montored ours but Joe was the lead guy and he did one heck of good job gettin us there as well as keeping us well informed as to where we were.  I will trek into the woods with him anyday. You got some guys that you go hunting with and some guys that are your hunting buddies.  This weekend I made some hunting buddies.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> I'll take that trip, how about we just use a compass.



When do you want to go??


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

You said January?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

I will leave my 22 for the trip up, it is more hiking than scouting.  Just bring the 44mag for any ungly run ins. That would give me a free hand too to grab onto the trees or maybe use a hiking stick.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> You said January?


January it is then.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll just bring my big knife and carry it between my teeth.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, they say anything is easier the second time !!!!

1st trip you learned what to do and what not to do....
2nd trip, cooler weather...less weapons, more water/snacks, everyone with Rhino GPS.... 
If you guys are gonna go in Jan...I'm in !!!!!! But its gonna be cold !!!
Dawg...Post those pics of Pork Chops, Brats and Burgers...We'll
be covered up with participants !!!!!
Great food...Great Chefs !!!!!
Hunt camps just don't get much better !!!!!!
Thanks Guys....
Dana---You da MAN !!!!!!  Thanks for the tip !!!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

How does this sound... Sunday December 6th is the last day of bear season... they go further up the mountain later in the season.  Maybe we go Saturday the 5th with handguns (44mag is all I hunt big game with anyway) and see if we don't catch something somewhere near the top or the bottom of that mountain?  What say you?? Russ, this is not like hunting with Chad, this is the ruff stuff, hope your up for it.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, grilled pork chops in camp and having 3 GPS's on a trek sounds rough to me.

I prefer to hunt smart, rather than hard.

I seem to remember a story about an old bull and a young bull on a hill looking down at the cows.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Yeah, grilled pork chops in camp and having 3 GPS's on a trek sounds rough to me.
> 
> I prefer to hunt smart, rather than hard.
> 
> I seem to remember a story about an old bull and a young bull on a hill looking down at the cows.



 Cant argue with that. Maybe I should have said "it's not for the faint of heart" and left it at that. You can call me a young bull... just dont say I'm full of bull.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2009)

Great trip as I stated before, primarily due to the company.

On a follow up, I went to the gym instead of eating lunch today.  I recommend it to future Death March participants.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey olhippie/gobbleinwoods, this is the code we were talking about.


§ 16-11-126.  Carrying a concealed weapon 

   (a) A person commits the offense of carrying a concealed weapon when such person knowingly has or carries about his or her person, unless in an open manner and fully exposed to view, any bludgeon, knuckles, whether made from metal, thermoplastic, wood, or other similar material, firearm, knife designed for the purpose of offense and defense, or any other dangerous or deadly weapon or instrument of like character outside of his or her home or place of business, except as permitted under this Code section.

Which is not the same as carrying a pistol without a license.

§ 16-11-128.  Carrying pistol without license 

   (a) A person commits the offense of carrying a pistol without a license when he has or carries on or about his person, outside of his home, motor vehicle, or place of business, any pistol or revolver without having on his person a valid license issued by the judge of the probate court of the county in which he resides, provided that no permit shall be required for persons with a valid hunting or fishing license on their person or for persons not required by law to have hunting licenses who are engaged in legal hunting, fishing, or sport shooting when the persons have the permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; provided, further, that the pistol or revolver, whenever loaded, shall be carried only in an open and fully exposed manner.

Either way... you can NOT carry without a license unless you are actively hunting or fishing... so gobbleinwoods I guess you were legal!!


----------



## VisionCasting (Aug 24, 2009)

*12/6*



dertiedawg said:


> Cant argue with that. Maybe I should have said "it's not for the faint of heart" and left it at that. You can call me a young bull... just dont say I'm full of bull.



Gonna put 12/6 on my calendar now.  Sounds like a great trip, but I suspect it'll be like a mountain summit.  We should expect to leave camp in the dark and not reach the summit until after dark that time of year.  It'll be a dicey run, but it wouldn't be the 1st time I've slept in the back country.  Heck - havin 5 other guys with pistolas strapped would make that scouting trip one of the safest places to be.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

I think we should go downhill (again)
OR can I bring my 2 Labs to pull me uphill......


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

"To the Summit!!" looks like we need to start a new thread for this one.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

pnome, how about a navigator, you up for it??


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Yeah, grilled pork chops in camp and having 3 GPS's on a trek sounds rough to me.
> 
> I prefer to hunt smart, rather than hard.
> 
> I seem to remember a story about an old bull and a young bull on a hill looking down at the cows.



This mean your not up for the "Summit Run"??


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

I may not hunt it, But I wouldn't miss watching a bunch of old F*rts going up that hill........I'm in for sure.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like I gotta train all THREE of my dogs to pull UPHILL !!!!!


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> pnome, how about a navigator, you up for it??




 

You are on your own buddy.  I'll give you the waypoints for the trip, but ain't no way I'm hiking _up_ that ridge.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 24, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> January it is then.



That is a gun season only trip. I'd be up for Dec 6th but your chances are better going quite/alone not 6 people all trying to suck the air out of one small area. plus you can't hear game when all you hear is your heart beatting in your ears


----------



## olhippie (Aug 24, 2009)

..Uphill is easier on the joints, harder on the muscles. 8 or 10 hours of climbing through the stuff we came down through, ought to be a sufficient dose to sober up a fellow for a goodly portion of life!

...I predict the trip will be just like the one we just experienced, in this way, a mile or so into it, and everyone will be looking at each other and secretly thinking "What have we got ourselves into!"

...Life is certainly most thrilling when lived 'near the edge', so this trip you're planning ought to spice up your lives. I wish the best to you on it. Years ago I came down along side Amicalola falls. I mean RIGHT next to it! Often in it's watery mist, very steep, and dangerous, I got banged up quite a bit, but it was a thrilling trip using no rope! I can say I did it! But I wouldn't say I'd do it again!

...A word about that big Hammerhead. That's a whopper indeed to best on fishing tackle, but there are bigger ones out there I've seen them! I did catch one myself that was 702 lbs. as a 20 year old lad, but Knock Knock at 1528lbs was far to much for me! An animal like that can haul 130 lb. line out against a maxed out drag, about like a freight train passing Podunk junction at full throttle!


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

pnome said:


> You are on your own buddy.  I'll give you the waypoints for the trip, but ain't no way I'm hiking _up_ that ridge.



Tire out going up hill you can always turn around and ride the rollercoaster back down. Tire out going down hill and there aint but one way to go.


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Tire out going up hill you can always turn around and ride the rollercoaster back down. Tire out going down hill and there aint but one way to go.



Just like Bear Grylls!


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Pictures from the "Death March"

Ian at the starting point in Brasstown Bald.






Rob at the starting point in Brasstown Bald.





The party... Ian, Rob and Joe, I am the camera man.





If this was my view through the entire trip, I would have jumped off a cliff.





Big Foot's primary residence, if you look closely you can see him inside.





Big Foot's primary residence.





If you look closely you can see him inside.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Pics from base camp

Doug (7maghunter), Ian (olhippie), Dana(dana young), Joe (pnome), and Vin (dertiedawg)





Slingin poop.





Stop taking pictures of me or I'll cutcha.










Boy these chops are goooooood!





Really goooooood!





Boy... why don't you take that camera and shove it up your...





Good eats... the brats were already gone.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Solo scouting on Sunday.

Nice sized bear





More nice sized bear





And more nice sized bear





Baby bear





Maybe a young mama bear





Where is the fawn





Fawn up close with his head down.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to see the "aftermath" pitchers...  

Nice sized paw prints of the Mud Hole...

I found the Fawn...  

Who all made it on the scouting trip?

Sorry I missed out ... 

Ron


----------



## olhippie (Aug 24, 2009)

....OK, Vin, You've got my vote for official photographer at our camps. Just knowing how to put them online would get my vote though. Nice photos! They bring back good memories. We should have gotten some of our shooting. Everyone enjoys a little group shoot around a camp outing, we sure did!...Thanks for posting. Great shots of your Sunday scouting too!..I hope to see you at black powder camp. I'll bring an extra smoke pole for you if you want. Stay in touch and we'll  track down old ursus Americanus and put a black powder hurt on him!

.....P.S. Remind me and I'll bring along some venison  backstrap chops, and a big chunk of wild hog too! You guys can cook!


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Pics from base camp
> 
> Doug (7maghunter), Ian (olhippie), Dana(dana young), Joe (pnome), and Vin (dertiedawg)



Now don't you look just dainty there standing on your tip toes.  You ever thought about trying out for ballet?


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> I'd like to see the "aftermath" pitchers...



I think we were all too tired to lift a camera.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Great times guys.....
Got out the ole PSE today and slung a few arrows....Gonna try
to make the Bow opener if my elbow allows....
Just gotta figure out how to pack more campin gear in the old
Mud Slinger......


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> I'd like to see the "aftermath" pitchers...
> 
> Nice sized paw prints of the Mud Hole...
> 
> ...



Besides those in the group photo, visioncasting was there for Saturday morning and cheezeball and RVGuy stopped in to say hello but I did not get a chance to meet them, will have to on the next trip.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

olhippie said:


> I'll bring an extra smoke pole for you if you want. Stay in touch and we'll  track down old ursus Americanus and put a black powder hurt on him!
> 
> .....P.S. Remind me and I'll bring along some venison  backstrap chops, and a big chunk of wild hog too! You guys can cook!


That sounds good, I'd like to try the ol BP stick. Surely I will remind you to bring the backstraps and some hog for the next trip. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 24, 2009)

pnome said:


> Now don't you look just dainty there standing on your tip toes.  You ever thought about trying out for ballet?


I like this pic, I dont look like the shortest in the group. Them ballet guys spend a heck of a lot of time holdin, swingin and throwin them hot little honeys up in the air. Still... couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm just not into pantyhose.


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like good times sorry I missed it.
dana nice to see the old truck still running!


----------



## crossbreed (Aug 25, 2009)

hay vin your still short.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2009)

crossbreed said:


> looks like good times sorry I missed it.
> dana nice to see the old truck still running!



It took me to the top of the mountain to retrieve my truck.    However, on the way back down I had to get the oil slick off the windshield.   

Dana thanks for the help and knowledge.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, so now on to Bow Opener...

Yee Haw!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 25, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> OK, so now on to Bow Opener...
> 
> Yee Haw!!!


Bow Opener?!?! What about the scouting trip the week BEFORE bow opener??


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 25, 2009)

crossbreed said:


> hay vin your still short.



And handsome too!!


----------



## VisionCasting (Aug 25, 2009)

Guys - I am headed back up there this weekend and plan to do a little more scoutin'.  Anyone have an area they'd like me to recon and report on?  And, NO, I won't recon the uphill hike of Brasstown Bald!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 25, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Bow Opener?!?! What about the scouting trip the week BEFORE bow opener??



Oh yeah that...  

Man you know how to pressure a guy...  

You know that is the Labor Day weekend, right...

I can't swing two weekends in a row, plus I am on vacation that week so I'll be swimming, fishing and doing Honey Do's so that I can get away for the opener weekend...  

Y'all mark a spot for me; I'll be there for the Bow Opener... 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Bow Opener?!?! What about the scouting trip the week BEFORE bow opener??



Think I will be shooting doves.  

But are you still thinking of going up on Thursday?


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 25, 2009)

OH THATS RIGHT... It's my anniversary weekend too, If I go it will also be my divorce weekend!! Sorry guys, I can't make that weekend either.


----------



## RVGuy (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll be on my lease the opener gettin some deer, they taste better.
but, I'll be up there the 25/26th....then again for the ML opener if I don't score a bruin with the bow.


----------



## Busters Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

*August 22/23 scouting trip*

Ok, I've read all your posts planning the trip.  Now that it's over did any one get a bear?  What were the results of your scouting trip?


----------



## pnome (Dec 2, 2009)

Busters Dad said:


> Ok, I've read all your posts planning the trip.  Now that it's over did any one get a bear?  What were the results of your scouting trip?



Check out the bear hunting forum for _the rest of the story..._


----------

